# Phal. (Lydia Tobia x corningiana)



## Drorchid (May 3, 2010)

Besides breeding Paph's and Phrag's I also breed some other orchids like Cattleya's, Phal's and some other misc. orchids. Here is an example of one of my latest Phal. hybrids. This is from a line of Phal. Hybrids that I am creating for fragrant Phalaenopsis. It is a cross between a fragrant Phal. Lydia Tobia ( formely known as Sweet Memory, but Lydia Tobia is made with bellina, as Sweet Memory is made with violaceae) and our awarded clone of Phal. corningiana which smells like cinnamon bubble gum!

The new hybrid is also fragrant!












Robert


----------



## slippertalker (May 3, 2010)

That's a phal that I would like.........


----------



## Shiva (May 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! I really wish I could get one like this.


----------



## Hera (May 3, 2010)

Love the patterning on this one. Very interesting.


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2010)

Very nice! I hope there are some left for my next payday!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2010)

Lovely. I saw this on your website, and was sorely tempted. But there is this space issue I have...


----------



## paphioboy (May 3, 2010)

whoa!! that is some wild patterning...  looks like a small plant too..


----------



## ohio-guy (May 3, 2010)

A real little gem....your photo makes it glow!


----------



## Heather (May 3, 2010)

I love that!


----------



## luvsorchids (May 3, 2010)

Really beautiful and fragrant too :clap::drool::clap::drool:.

Susan


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Lovely. I saw this on your website, and was sorely tempted. But there is this space issue I have...



I've seen your grow area, You do not have space issues.. now me.


----------



## Lanmark (May 3, 2010)

Nice! I think fragrant Phals are awesome!


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2010)

What a great sales technique!  Or am I just a big sucker!


----------



## John Boy (May 4, 2010)

It's not sales Eric!!! It's education! *I would not have known, and I do my research....*


----------



## Drorchid (May 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> What a great sales technique!  Or am I just a big sucker!



No, I am just a proud daddy, and want to show off my new babies...

If it were up to me I would not want to sell any...

Robert


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2010)

Don't tell Jerry that. Save me one of these so next pay day I can order, got any Phrags not one the site available, PM me. :crazy:


----------



## luvsorchids (May 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Don't tell Jerry that. Save me one of these so next pay day I can order, got any Phrags not one the site available, PM me. :crazy:



Addicted oke:!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2010)

The word "striking" comes to mind :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I've seen your grow area, You do not have space issues.. now me.



You haven't seen them recently...


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2010)

very wild flowers!

last year I tried to make a cross of a phal corningiana by vanda suavis tricolor... are phals and vandas normally compatible or not? I thought I'd seen a hybrid designation for phals x vandas, but could have been mistaken.. I would love to have a phalvanda that had the striking pattern of the two and also the fragrance of both


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2010)

How long do the flowers last?
Thank you.


----------



## tenman (May 4, 2010)

Repeat after me..."mericlone!" "mericlone! "mericlone!"


----------



## e-spice (May 4, 2010)

Wow that's super!

e-spice


----------



## Ernie (May 5, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> very wild flowers!
> 
> last year I tried to make a cross of a phal corningiana by vanda suavis tricolor... are phals and vandas normally compatible or not? I thought I'd seen a hybrid designation for phals x vandas, but could have been mistaken.. I would love to have a phalvanda that had the striking pattern of the two and also the fragrance of both



I've seen Vandoritis, Ascovandoritis, and Paraphalaenopsis X terete vandas, even Renenthera X Phals (nice!), but off hand can't think of any "typical" phals onto non-terete vandas??? 

-Ernie


----------



## Ernie (May 5, 2010)

Robert,

How consistent are the seedlings blooming? Are they all/many like this??? 

-Ernie


----------



## Drorchid (May 5, 2010)

Clark said:


> How long do the flowers last?
> Thank you.





Ernie said:


> Robert,
> 
> How consistent are the seedlings blooming? Are they all/many like this???
> 
> -Ernie



This is the first seedling to bloom out of the batch, and it just opened last week, so I can't answer either of your questions yet. I am guessing (based on the parents) that the flowers will last about 2 months. And I think they will all be pretty similar, but I will post more pictures when more come into bloom.

Robert


----------



## Lanmark (May 5, 2010)

I'm very curious about crosses between a fragrant Phalaenopsis and Neofinetia falcata. Is something like that possible? Maybe it would be better to utilize something like Phal parishii.


----------



## Pete (May 5, 2010)

nice one


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> You haven't seen them recently...



Next Chicagoland!!!


----------

